# Do NOT Watch this Video......Especially if you have children



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)




----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

So which of the links were you refering to?


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

Have you ever been in a relationship where you are lied too, deceived, conned, and the other party refuses to discuss the problems that directly effects you, and your well being.......????

I keep wondering where is the "RAGE" that should exist by American citizens toward their government. Where is the "Rage" of all the peoples of the planet.......towards their Corporate and Government leaders.....??? Where is the RAGE......???

When the stark terror and the HORROR of what we have created is no longer hide'able, and there is no where to run, Will we then cry for our children, will we then cry for the yet unborn........I wonder, and I grieve.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Sorry... but your presentation of the subject lacks ... and I feel no need to open any links nor watch a video ... Sorry


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

Well.............That is your problem, NOT my job to do up a presentation for YOUR approval.................



*Andi said:


> Sorry... but your presentation of the subject lacks ... Sorry


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Sourdough said:


> Well.............That is your problem, NOT my job to do up a presentation for YOUR approval.................


 I guess that depends on if you want me (and others) to look at your links...

And thread... 

If you want to get a point across ... well ... You now know how Not to ...

Again Sorry!

Carry on with your rant ...


----------



## Cast-Iron (Nov 8, 2013)

Here's a YouTube clip that I came across earlier today. It is a presentation given by an Australian physician and anti-nuclear activist, Dr. Helen Caldicott. The video runs nearly 10 minutes, but it does contain a lot of good information that isn't being covered by any of the main stream media talking heads. Granted her presentation might portray the disaster from a skewed perspective, but the facts speak for themselves and these facts aren't pretty.

I'm not trying to beat a dead horse here and if this has been posted before allow me to apologize in advance. Anyway on to the vid so you can judge for yourselves........


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Sourdough said:


> Well.............That is your problem, NOT my job to do up a presentation for YOUR approval.................


Then don't start threads that don't make any sense....:scratch:brickwall:

Ranting away gets you no traction without some substance....

Jimmy


----------



## Cast-Iron (Nov 8, 2013)

May I interject here? I have read quite a few of Sourdough's posts over the past couple of years so I feel I can say this with a high degree of certainty. I believe he actually lives a lifestyle many on here will never understand without having walked a mile in his shoes. Does he always "knock it out of the park" with every batting attempt? No, but who among us does? I think his motivations are honest and sincere and his words almost always originate from good intentions. Then, every so often, he posts something so profound that it makes me stop and ponder a while and that makes reading all of it all worthwhile (for me at least). So we can criticize one another at every opportunity or just move along to the next thread until we find some useful tidbit, a gem if you will, that we might save for a rainy day. The choice is ours......


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

The Japanese nuke plant problem is indeed a huge problem. But I keep hearin everbody screamin bout it. What I wanna know be this. What the sam hill ya gonna do bout it? I didn't create this here disaster, ain't much I can do ta fix it. I'll do what I can ta prepare fer it's effects, but other en that, were gonna live with it cause it already exists an it already be a problem. We can keep screamin bout it all day long an ain't nothin gonna change it. 

Them "experts" gonna have ta deal with the problem however they can. Ain't sure there gonna be much ta do bout any a it. Ma nature will in the end deal with it her own way. How that effects us might be a totally different deal.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

I agree with Coot. I don't believe "mankind" can be held responsible for this disaster other than to have relied on nuclear power for energy. Seems to me like they could have found a slightly more appropriate site to build the dang plant other than right next to the ocean, but whatever. So there's a big earthquake, which nobody is in control of, the plant melts down, which they tried to control, but couldn't, and now we've got radiation in the oceans and air. How in the world can anybody do anything about that? It's not like we can strap a hep pa filter somewhere and "fix" it. We've got to figure out how it effects us and what kind of adjustments we have to make from this point forward to adapt to the changes.


----------



## Cast-Iron (Nov 8, 2013)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> The Japanese nuke plant problem is indeed a huge problem. But I keep hearin everbody screamin bout it. What I wanna know be this. What the sam hill ya gonna do bout it? I didn't create this here disaster, ain't much I can do ta fix it. I'll do what I can ta prepare fer it's effects, but other en that, were gonna live with it cause it already exists an it already be a problem. We can keep screamin bout it all day long an ain't nothin gonna change it.
> 
> Them "experts" gonna have ta deal with the problem however they can. Ain't sure there gonna be much ta do bout any a it. Ma nature will in the end deal with it her own way. How that effects us might be a totally different deal.


Call me naïve, but I believe "We the People" can still effect change in this nation. The nuclear energy industry is a powerful lobby with considerable political pull. But I feel their economic model has always been seriously flawed. These companies reap huge profits up front, but when disaster strikes, they somehow lack the financial capability to repair the damage? Look at Japan's TEPCO, they're dumping the Fukushima disaster on the government (and the planet). If memory serves me correct, the Russian/Ukrainian military performed a lot of the "clean-up" at Chernobyl. So whatever the remediation costs are, they will eventually fall on the shoulders of the taxpayers.

Great strides have been made in wind and solar technology since the advent of the nuclear power industry. There is more than enough sunlight alone to replace the 20% of the electrical power we currently generate through nuclear fission. There are even solar power plant designs which will collect and store solar heat to allow for electrical generation after dark. As for what I can do, I intend to share this information as often as I can. I will also resist the expansion of the nuclear power industry to the best of my abilities. I will hold my elected leaders accountable with my vote. I will encourage others to do the same and continue to hope for the best!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> The Japanese nuke plant problem is indeed a huge problem. But I keep hearin everbody screamin bout it. What I wanna know be this. What the sam hill ya gonna do bout it? I didn't create this here disaster, ain't much I can do ta fix it. I'll do what I can ta prepare fer it's effects, but other en that, were gonna live with it cause it already exists an it already be a problem. We can keep screamin bout it all day long an ain't nothin gonna change it.
> 
> Them "experts" gonna have ta deal with the problem however they can. Ain't sure there gonna be much ta do bout any a it. Ma nature will in the end deal with it her own way. How that effects us might be a totally different deal.


Sourdough, thank you for posting this video. You provided us access to the information. That is what we needed, to know what information is out there, and for us to choose or not to choose to watch it. We can also draw our own conclusions, if we choose to. Thank you again. I believe that this has been my purpose in my thread about "preparing for radiation," which actually seems impossible given what is really happening at Fukishima. http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f3/preparing-radiation-21577/

Tweto said that many of the problems with other plants (other than Fukishima)are human error. Fukishima? It was a matter of time before we had a situation like this there or elsewhere. It is a matter of time before we have more.

Having access to power has driven this and as we have developed as an industrial society, we have needed more and more power. People have been protesting nuclear power plants for years. They were getting in the way of progress when all other options were just not deemed worthy.

The state of Fukishima was predictable. There is more coming. Where was the logic and voice of reason when this was being promoted decades ago?

We as a planet have needed power to progress, but nuclear could create a dead planet.

Old Coot, I have always thought that if this was promoted, those same experts should have provided failsafe measures. They have not because they could not. This is something bigger than any human can deal with. Where are those experts? Why haven't they fixed this? They can't. No one can. And nuclear power should never been allowed on this earth.

It is too late for alternatives. Solar and wind power could have been developed. These are safe. I had one person get really angry at me when I suggested wind power years ago. "It is not efficient nor cost worthy!" Right. Ever driven across the great plains or spent a few days there? Tweto, any wind in Nebraska? The most efficient wind farm in the United States is in Hyde County, S.D. But, that is not the windiest county in S.D. It is the county that is best aligned to the power grid, or so I have been told.

The problems with the alternatives is who can get paid for you using wind or solar? Only the people who manufacture the solar panels and windmills and this did not produce enough revenue for whoever has their eye on the BIG power revenue. People used to have their own windmills that produced their own power on their farms and ranches. They used this power for their homes and pumping wells. I know people who used to power their own electricity this way before the cooperatives were developed.


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

What can a person do........??? If I looked around and found myself surrounded by 7 or 17 or 37 Nuclear Plants that were 40 plus years old.......I would move.

"ALL" of the peoples of the whole world, have too stop allowing themselves to be LIE-TO by their leaders in both government and in corporations.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/nothing-i-can-do-about-really-lie-22423/


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Cast-Iron said:


> The choice is ours......


Exactly, if the skin is too thin.....he came back at the easiest going person on this forum for no reason....

Sounds like another thread to lock down to me. Nothing good will come of it. Or move it to politics or CT forums...then you can have some fun....

Jimmy


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Sourdough said:


> Have you ever been in a relationship where you are lied too, deceived, conned, and the other party refuses to discuss the problems that directly effects you, and your well being.......????
> 
> I keep wondering where is the "RAGE" that should exist by American citizens toward their government. Where is the "Rage" of all the peoples of the planet.......towards their Corporate and Government leaders.....??? Where is the RAGE......???
> 
> When the stark terror and the HORROR of what we have created is no longer hide'able, and there is no where to run, Will we then cry for our children, will we then cry for the yet unborn........I wonder, and I grieve.


 BREAD AND CIRCUS, entertainment is the game, deception is the name.:surrender:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

*Andi said:


> Sorry... but your presentation of the subject lacks ... and I feel no need to open any links nor watch a video ... Sorry


 Not very nice coming from a moderator. Andi we are all in this crappy situation together,even if we don't all agree on everything. :dunno:


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

I got NO back-up in my programing, I am NOT a Bad'ass, But if pushed I will always push back......I don't endorse this methodology. It is just my nature. However when I am WRONG, I am quick with an apology. A man has to stand and choose his engagements, or he is NOT a man.



Jimmy24 said:


> Exactly, if the skin is too thin.....he came back at the easiest going person on this forum for no reason....
> 
> Sounds like another thread to lock down to me. Nothing good will come of it. Or move it to politics or CT forums...then you can have some fun....
> 
> Jimmy


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Yup, there shoulda been lots more safeguards in that design in japan. Bad location so on so forth. BUT it were built an now it be a disaster that no common man gonna fix quick an easy. So them experts gonna have ta deal with it however long it takes. The common man will have ta deal with it as best they can. That be all there is ta it. Screamin at the toppa our lungs "we need to do somethin about this" ain't fixin the problem.

Is wind power the answer? No. Is solar the answer? No. Nothin gonna replace fossil fuel in one step. They all be parts of a future solution. Nukes been in the Navy fer a long time, weren't cheap an they've had a decent track record. Problem comes in when it be a money makin adventure. That be when corners get cut an somebody gonna deal with it. That be where were at right now.

Yes sir, don't wanna live next ta a nuke plant move, same with anythin else ya live next ta. Kinda sorta hard ta move offin the planet, but I hear they be lookin fer volunteers ta gotta mars in the near future. Should take a fair amounta time ta screw up that planet.

Yep, time ta shut this thread down cause all it becomin about is a shovin contest an nobody wins them.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Weedy, MidAmerican Energy just got approval for a new multi-million dollar contract for MORE wind turbines here in Iowa. They're all over the place cause I guess we're pretty windy here. I'd be all for it if they actually were cost effective. The cost of building them, putting them up, and maintaining them is astronomical in comparison with the cost savings in electricity. Course, the rich land owners in the state are laughing all the way to the bank because they get $5,000 per year per turbine that is erected on their land. I have yet to see a decrease in my electricity bill.


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

Don't think we have to shut it down - there's still plenty of discussion left in this thread. 

I believe we can do something about a lot of things. Nuclear power is being promoted as a practical alternative to fossil fuels, even by some in the environmental community. As a long-term resident in Nevada, I grew up with the reality of above and below-ground nuclear explosions happening less than 100 miles from my house. And then, the prospect of all high-level nuclear waste generated in the US being dumped into a hole in the Nevada desert, yep, just under 100 miles from my front door. Public opinion finally prevailed and above ground (and later below ground) nuclear testing was discontinued (unfortunately after the human damage could no longer be denied.) And although the gooberment has dumped a considerable amount of money into that hole in the ground, public opinion and political machinations have prevented any high-level nuclear waste from following it. The biggest lesson to be learned from the Nevada high-level nuclear waste story is to never, never, never give up on something where the risks are so high and the consequences so horrible should things go wrong. We were told for many years that there was nothing we could do about it, and we should just sit back and enjoy all the economic prosperity that the Nuclear Repository was going to bring. Wrong. 

I will also point out TWO things that are wrong in that video: 

#1 There is a considerable amount of underground water in the state of Nevada. Not as much in other places, but enough to make the host's statement absolutely wrong, and the "expert" wrong for agreeing or not correcting him. As a matter of fact, it was one of the (many, many) reasons why the environmental assessment for the project has been called into doubt, and why the project has been delayed so many times... This kind of thing makes my blood boil - Nevada is not a wasteland.

#2. The bombs used on Hiroshima and Nagasaki were atomics, not nukes. (The bombs exploded in the Bikini Atoll and other south Pacific islands were nukes.) What is the difference, you ask? The biggest is the half-life of the ionizing radiation produced by the weapons. Atomic weapons are made with naturally-occurring elements like uranium; nuclear weapons are made with man-made radioactive elements, like plutonium, etc. The half-life of atomics is much shorter than nukes.

About 15 years ago I was able to on a sponsored tour and get within 100 yards of ground zero of an above-ground atomic test on Frenchman Flat on the Nevada Test Site (now the Nevada National Security Site), but there are still places on the NNSS that no one can go near today without nuke suits. It does not surprise me that people who live in previously bombed areas without worry are freaking out over this. I think people in Japan understand the difference between then and now.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

lazydaisy67 said:


> Weedy, MidAmerican Energy just got approval for a new multi-million dollar contract for MORE wind turbines here in Iowa. They're all over the place cause I guess we're pretty windy here. I'd be all for it if they actually were cost effective. The cost of building them, putting them up, and maintaining them is astronomical in comparison with the cost savings in electricity. Course, the rich land owners in the state are laughing all the way to the bank because they get $5,000 per year per turbine that is erected on their land. I have yet to see a decrease in my electricity bill.


Many a the first windfarms was erected by outa state companies an the power all goes ta there customers. Only been recently that the ones bein built here supposed ta supply us power. I thin were gonna see rates go up rather then down.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Sourdough said:


> I got NO back-up in my programing, I am NOT a Bad'ass, But if pushed I will always push back......I don't endorse this methodology. It is just my nature. However when I am WRONG, I am quick with an apology. A man has to stand and *choose his engagements*, or he is NOT a man.


I highlighted the part I think we should all try to remember for the sake of keeping this great forum useful.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

lazydaisy67 said:


> Weedy, MidAmerican Energy just got approval for a new multi-million dollar contract for MORE wind turbines here in Iowa. They're all over the place cause I guess we're pretty windy here. I'd be all for it if they actually were cost effective. The cost of building them, putting them up, and maintaining them is astronomical in comparison with the cost savings in electricity. Course, the rich land owners in the state are laughing all the way to the bank because they get $5,000 per year per turbine that is erected on their land. I have yet to see a decrease in my electricity bill.


daisy, I have driven around Iowa a bit and have seen lots of the wind turbines. I am sure it is windy in Iowa. The turbines that were put up in Hyde County, S.D. were by some Florida power company.

The one thing I have been told bout the environmental impact of wind turbines is that they can change the effect of wind. I don't know what kind of studies have been done, but my guess is that anyone living in Kansas Oklahoma or Texas might like a little less wind if turbines were set up in Saskatchewan, North Dakota, South Dakota and Nebraska.

Something else we saw was that often the big wind turbines go down (stop working) and are never repaired. Driving through parts of Wyoming, I have seen them completely standing still, often. Anyone have any business sense and any knowledge or ability to repair these? Given my distrust for just about anything these days, I wonder what he baloney is behind the wind turbines is that are standing still?


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

Wind turbines have many issues too, but those issues go away when the turbine is removed. They shred wildlife like birds and bats. It's not just that the animals run into them; they are literally sucked up into the vortex and are either hit by the blades or are mangled by the wind. The turbines themselves have had catastrophic failures and suddenly disintegrated, throwing pieces sometimes miles away. One incredible thing I just heard about is frozen rain flying off blades like RPGs. And constant operational noise and flickering from sunlight off the blades can be extremely disorienting and disturbing to nearby residents. So yes, all ways of power generation have problems, but some are more fixable than others.


----------

